# When can i start using my harness?



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 16, 2008)

ok, so i got my harness, and i have oiled it twise, and cleaned it once. When is it safe to use the harness?


----------



## Keri (Nov 16, 2008)

Right away. There's no need to wait. May have to work your way up to using it full time if it is stiff. But soften it up before putting it on your guy, and it'll start forming to your horse (don't grease it as it'll just slide right off). My new harnesses, I'll just lunge them in them for the first couple times. Then start tightening them down to pull a cart. By the third or fourth time, they are pretty supple and pliable.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, Cool thanks.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm just affraid that if i use, it will some how break.


----------



## Keri (Nov 19, 2008)

If you're worried about it breaking, then you got the wrong harness. I have a leather harness I've had for years. It sat in the bottom of a box forever. Pulled it out this year, oiled and saddle soaped it up and put it on a pony after years of sitting. It did just fine and was very flexible after one use. Just wanted to add, I've had this harness for over 10 years and I bought it used then. So I'm guessing this leather harness is 20+ years old. Has some wear and such, but its still a great peice.

If there are visible cracks, then take it in to a leather dealer and have them re-enforce stitch certain areas (I did this after I did have a horse break a harness becuase they flipped in the cart). But most good leather shouldn't break on you. Or sell if and get a better harness.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok, well my harness is a Smucker's so i think if i just oil it before and afer i use it it will be fine! I'm going try and use it tonight, well the part that acutally pulls, the traces i think it's called? correct me if i'm worong


----------

